# Criticise my boxing



## Ivan (Jun 7, 2021)

I have just been training with my friends as it was a nice day outside and I have two clips of me doing some drills. I was hoping I could get some criticism on my technique. I am the guy in the red tank top.






The first video above is a drill of me doing some head movement, specifically slipping straight jabs. I have always wanted to fight peek-a-boo and this was how I drilled the movement today. Are there any tips you can give me to improve? I am insecure in my boxing technique and ability and I am desperate to improve.

The next video is just a friend of mine taking shots at me while I block them. It was normal sparring, but with body shots only and I was not allowed to hit back, just block and dodge. I feel like my body defence is good, but I am sure it can be improved.






Thank you all so much for helping me improve and become better.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 7, 2021)

You have improved SO much since you started posting these last year. Your fundamentals are solid. Keep it up.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 7, 2021)

Martial D said:


> You have improved SO much since you started posting these last year. Your fundamentals are solid. Keep it up.


I am quite insecure about my ability and this comment honestly means a lot to me. Is there anything you can nitpick?

I have trouble with a bad habit of leaning backwards when dosging shots, instead of moving in like in peek-a-boo. Any ideas to correct this? Thanks so much


----------



## jobo (Jun 7, 2021)

Ivan said:


> I am quite insecure about my ability and this comment honestly means a lot to me. Is there anything you can nitpick?
> 
> I have trouble with a bad habit of leaning backwards when dosging shots, instead of moving in like in peek-a-boo. Any ideas to correct this? Thanks so much


floyd M seemed to do all right with the leaning back thing


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hey Ivan,

A couple of things I noticed in the 'body shot' video.  Maybe it was because you agreed to take on the body shots but your head is too far forward and that is screwing up your stance by actually bringing your head closer to your opponent.   If head shots were allowed, you might be seeing stars.   The other thing I noticed is that you back up constantly.   Backing up while your opponent is attacking will only encourage your opponent to continue attacking and will allow them to build up some momentum to follow you.  Try stepping off line and circling to their back instead.   This takes away their power hand and constantly makes them readjust to you.   Finally, your footwork needs work.   It's flat and predictable.  You are fending off the attacks because you have a wide area to stay out of harms way.   If your opponent knew how to corner you and put your back against that wall, it would not be a good day.  

I would recommend you get a proper coach to show you the ropes.   Even a few classes should help you get the right focus.   Good luck and stay on it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 7, 2021)

In another thread that I mentioned the moment that your opponent punches at you, you should punch him at the same time. Your punch can deflect his punch and then hit him as drop bear said "like skipping a stone over some water".


----------



## wab25 (Jun 7, 2021)

Yokozuna514 said:


> The other thing I noticed is that you back up constantly. Backing up while your opponent is attacking will only encourage your opponent to continue attacking and will allow them to build up some momentum to follow you. Try stepping off line and circling to their back instead. This takes away their power hand and constantly makes them readjust to you.


This was the first thing I noticed... always backing up straight. I totally agree with turning, getting offline and circling. It's tough to do in such a large ring... but I think you should force yourself to get offline and turn your opponent first before retreating straight back. If you back up, not only can they drive you to a wall or the ropes... but you can't reach them, just like they can't reach you. If you get offline, circle, turn... you should be able to reach them with your shot.



Yokozuna514 said:


> Maybe it was because you agreed to take on the body shots but your head is too far forward and that is screwing up your stance by actually bringing your head closer to your opponent. If head shots were allowed, you might be seeing stars.


One of the things I noticed in my own training... is that when you take something out of your sparring, you tend to leave yourself open to that attack. You feel successful as you were able to defend all those body attacks and don't realize that your head was there to be hit. Maybe, instead of ruling out head shots, ask him to focus on your body, but keep you honest, by throwing the odd head shot to make sure you are still defending that as well. Or at least to show you when you are leaving your head open.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 7, 2021)

Ivan said:


> I am quite insecure about my ability and this comment honestly means a lot to me. Is there anything you can nitpick?
> 
> I have trouble with a bad habit of leaning backwards when dosging shots, instead of moving in like in peek-a-boo. Any ideas to correct this? Thanks so much


The first part of correcting bad habits is to become aware of them. Then work. Basically just continue. Spar drill spar drill spar drill etc ad infinitum.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 7, 2021)

I think you mean critique.

But on the off chance. Your boxing suxs.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 7, 2021)

Ivan said:


> I am quite insecure about my ability and this comment honestly means a lot to me. Is there anything you can nitpick?
> 
> I have trouble with a bad habit of leaning backwards when dosging shots, instead of moving in like in peek-a-boo. Any ideas to correct this? Thanks so much



Attack the punch. You are offensively fighting for a position when you slip.


----------



## jobo (Jun 7, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I think you mean critique.
> 
> But on the off chance. Your boxing suxs.


 to criticize can also mean to judge, ie to pick out both strengths and weakness

buts that's largely what critique means as well, so its really just a question of choice


----------



## paitingman (Jun 7, 2021)

Great job, @Ivan !

Keep up the head movement drills, but focus on solid footwork and position. 
Taking a _studied_ approach now and then to how you set your feet and step around during some drilling will make for very natural, safe, fluid footwork.

I would also recommend to continue sparring sometimes with punches only to the body and sometimes hard/full contact to the body only with friends. If trained correctly and consciously you can feel safe to pay attention to the angles; distance; how to guard punches from all sorts of funky angles with your arms; how to turn from some punches; and how to step around and set your feet for optimum power/and what people tend to do with their feet when throwing. All this can then be applied to help you defend your head.
You'll take lots of shots on arms and shoulder, which gets old fast, so you really must move your feet and maintain a sound position and keep your stamina up.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jun 8, 2021)

The main thing I noticed was that your stance/guard was different in the two clips.  Knowing that just head jabs or body shots would be coming allowed you to specialize your defense for each.   This is a luxury you will not have in an actual fight or sparring session.  I suggest doing the same practice using your standard stance/guard for both exercises the next time around and as Wab said, have your partner keep you honest with an occassional change of target.

I agree with Yokozuna's comments and suggestions for you.  Angles are good to set up your counter.  Your jab slipping head motion looked pretty good (I'm not a trained boxer, though) as you did not overreact with too much wasted motion.  Stay dedicated, but don't over-do it.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey guys thank you all for judgements. It has really helped me and I am to apply this from further onwards. I have always had trouble with constantly stepping back, ever since I started boxing and other martial arts from when I was little. It is a very difficult habit to purge.
I am going to focus my next few months of training on footwork and head movement, and update you guys with more videos again. Also, if I am lucky, I will post another video today of me sparring with shots to the head and the body. This is how I prefer to spar, but my friends are not as experienced as me, and even though I offer headgear and lighter contact, they are not confident in sparring me with shots to the head.
Thank you all so much again. Every time I post a video of myself, your critique is more and more useful. Have a good day!


----------



## drop bear (Jun 8, 2021)

It is a kind of difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 8, 2021)

drop bear said:


> It is a kind of difficult concept to grasp.


Which concept?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 8, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Which concept?


Where you should be when you evade strikes. 

The idea sort of is to create the greatest angle because then you are harder to hit. 

So if you just wave your head from side to side. The angle is very small. 

When you bring your head forward the angle increases. 

When you step back there is no angle. But if they then step forward and you angle forward then that angle is created again. 

There is a whole mechanism to this evasion thing.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jun 8, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Where you should be when you evade strikes.
> 
> The idea sort of is to create the greatest angle because then you are harder to hit.
> 
> ...


It's not so much of a difficult concept to grasp but it is difficult to do well.   You need to understand your speed vs your opponents, distance and timing.   It's an active defence and several methods can be used but you need to understand which to use in each situation.   The defence comes from the ground up so footwork is vital to the success of not only evading punches but to launch your own attacks as WAB said.   Isshinryu also made a good point about seeing different stances in each video.   You can use both and each have their own strengths and weaknesses but the footwork being used was just to step out of distance which won't give Ivan any opportunity to take advantage from the 'slip'.   

A good coach will be able to watch Ivan and help him the concept and drills that will give him the tools he will need to practice and get better.  It is also about creating angles and understanding the terrain to use to your advantage.  It's not a simple defence for sure.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Hey guys thank you all for judgements. It has really helped me and I am to apply this from further onwards. I have always had trouble with constantly stepping back, ever since I started boxing and other martial arts from when I was little. It is a very difficult habit to purge.
> I am going to focus my next few months of training on footwork and head movement, and update you guys with more videos again. Also, if I am lucky, I will post another video today of me sparring with shots to the head and the body. This is how I prefer to spar, but my friends are not as experienced as me, and even though I offer headgear and lighter contact, they are not confident in sparring me with shots to the head.
> Thank you all so much again. Every time I post a video of myself, your critique is more and more useful. Have a good day!


 
Just let your friends throw medium power at you, body & head and you, just tapping back. 

Later, let them throw full power when you're ready.


----------

